# all-clad vs demeyer



## obtuse

My dad is planning to have an induction cooktop put in and he wants to spend some big bucks on new cookware. He can't make up his mind between the Demeter Atlantis line, all-clad D5, or all-clad copper core. I'm trying to convince him to get the all-clad copper core, but I'd like to know what you guys think.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Being from PA, I am partial to All-clad.


----------



## ajhuff

I have a Demeyere ProControl 11" skillet that I love. It is heavy. The best feature is it has NO RIVETS to collect food and grime. I have not used it on an induction top.

I also have a Demeyere Apollo 3.2 qt sauce pot which I use weekly if not more often. I primarily use it on the electric top but have used it fine on an induction top. It is also heavy and heats evenly. Again, NO RIVETS!

If he's doing only induction, the copper layers add little to performance. If he uses electric or gas too, then it would be worth considering.

I like All-Clad, but I'm a Demeyere convert now. I just haven't been able to afford any new pieces for a while now.

-AJ


----------



## 99Limited

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Being from PA, I am partial to All-clad.



Being from the USA, I am partial to All-clad. As far as the food collecting around the rivets, it's a non-issue. I use a long handled scrub brush. I wouldn't buy the copper core cookware because it has a layer of copper in them, but I do like the design of the cc better. I think the D5 is a further improvement and would be what I'd buy if money is no object.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I've got an induction range and use All-Clad. I'm very pleased with the combination. 

Rick


----------



## Christo711

JB prince has great SS pan from Mauviel for cheap *(well kinda sorta)* and if youre looking for an induction burner as a singer unit, they also sell those. Me personally, Cant live without a gas range, so its nice to have a portable unit to bust out when I need ambient heat for deep fat frying or sauce reduction


----------



## ajhuff

I have a 7" All-Clad also and of course have picked up All-Clad many times in the store. I think all of the All-Clad lines are very very good. But Demeyere is better, in my opinion. My feeling is they are much better made, much better finish. That is reflected in their heavy weight. Downside is Demeyere is considerably more expensive and harder to find.

He can't go wrong either way, but if money is no option... Demeyere.

-AJ


----------



## kalaeb

I have had the normal 3ply all clad for years, it performs admirably. I can't see myself getting anything else for a long time. Getting anything more expensive would far exceed my cooking skills.


----------



## EdipisReks

i only own one All-Clad, a 9 inch French skillet, and i love it. i use almost all cast iron, otherwise. my mother owns a bunch of All-Clad, most of which i've used multiple times, and they are great pans.


----------



## Ratton

ajhuff said:


> If he's doing only induction, the copper layers add little to performance. If he uses electric or gas too, then it would be worth considering.
> 
> -AJ



I don't understand this statement! Why do you feel it will "add little to performance"?


----------



## ajhuff

Because the copper is not magnetic.

-AJ


----------



## cnochef

With regards to All Clad, I like the Emeril line as it represents great value.


----------



## WildBoar

ajhuff said:


> Because the copper is not magnetic.
> 
> -AJ


agreed. The copper core will pretty much do the same as the standard aluminum core in this use. So the only reasons to pony up for the copper core is if you like the looks, or will have access to a gas cooktop on occasion.


----------



## joec

I have induction also and use Al-Clad stainless, (also all clad made) Enamelware, Wolfgang Puck, Cuisinart, etc. Most of the newer stainless works great on induction even better than it does on gas or electric (no hot spots). I say save on the high dollar stuff and get good quality cookware. You will really see little difference if any between copper core compared to any other core pan on induction. Just the way it is due mostly to the way it works as well as the ability to change heat almost instantly as well as a closer and wider heat ranges available. Even cast iron and woks work better on induction at least for me they do.

Oh and the only really expensive stuff I purchase was to CTX Scanpan non stick though the price has dropped on them recently. At the time they where the only top quality none stick pans available that would work on induction. Now many brands will.


----------



## dmccurtis

Go with regular try-ply All-Clad. Demeyere is exorbitantly expensive for negligible difference in performance, and I don't agree with all their design choices, e.g. disk bottoms on certain pans. There's no reason to buy copper core over aluminum core, as the superior performance of copper is negated by the thinness of its layer and by being sandwiched between stainless. If you want copper, get it unclad. All of my saucepans are tinned copper. As for the D5, I do see a difference in evenness of heat distribution, but at the expense of responsiveness. Since I find my tri-ply pieces to be adequately even, and I value responsiveness over slightly more even heat, I see no reason to spend extra on D5. However, if evenness is more important to you, you may choose differently.


----------



## joec

dmccurtis said:


> Go with regular try-ply All-Clad. Demeyere is exorbitantly expensive for negligible difference in performance, and I don't agree with all their design choices, e.g. disk bottoms on certain pans. There's no reason to buy copper core over aluminum core, as the superior performance of copper is negated by the thinness of its layer and by being sandwiched between stainless. If you want copper, get it unclad. All of my saucepans are tinned copper. As for the D5, I do see a difference in evenness of heat distribution, but at the expense of responsiveness. Since I find my tri-ply pieces to be adequately even, and I value responsiveness over slightly more even heat, I see no reason to spend extra on D5. However, if evenness is more important to you, you may choose differently.



Un clad copper won't work on induction nor will aluminum. In all honesty though I find no difference in cooking with clad copper or aluminum core on induction at all. I do have both and other than none stick pans due to hard to originally find no need to spend more for the Demeyere, unless it is for bragging about.


----------



## ajhuff

Hey dmcurtis or JoeC, do either of you have an 11" All-Clad skillet and/or a 3.2 quart saucepan? I could loan you my Demeyere pan and you could do a head to head comparison. That would be really cool info.

-AJ


----------



## Pachowder

I said this in another thread but I am partial to all clad. I went to my local home goods and picked up a 3 quart Sauté pan for 59 bucks on clearance. It's a seconds but the only issue is a blemish on the lid. Worth checking out home goods, Marshall's or tjmaxx if you have them close buy. No need to drop serious coin if you don't have to. Put the savings towards new knives...ha


----------



## joec

ajhuff said:


> Hey dmcurtis or JoeC, do either of you have an 11" All-Clad skillet and/or a 3.2 quart saucepan? I could loan you my Demeyere pan and you could do a head to head comparison. That would be really cool info.
> 
> -AJ



I have a All Clad 3 quart saucepan as well as an 11" and 13" French skillet. I do have a Demeyere Atlantis 2.3 qt sauce pan as well as a Cuisinart MultiClad Pro Triple Ply Stainless Saucepan in 2 qt. That is how I discovered they heat up at the same rate, cook the same etc. Now if I had gas or electric no doubt there would be a difference however with induction as long as it is magnetic the pan heats the same from top to bottom in short order. It is the nature of the way it works more than the pan. I might add induction will go to lower heats than one would imagine even allowing warming of milk with scorching as well as melting chocolate without a double boiler for examples. As for high it has a setting called PB (pre-boil) that brings 7 qts of tap water to a roll boil inside of 5 minutes.


----------



## ajhuff

Oh good, well I thought I would offer.

-AJ


----------



## joec

ajhuff said:


> Oh good, well I thought I would offer.
> 
> -AJ



Sorry I should of said thanks, as the offer was appreciated. :O


----------



## bcrano

Just got a Demeyer John Pawson fry pan... From WS. It's the ****. Haven't used it yet, butttttt this is goona rule I just know it.


----------

